# Anavar pump



## Pabs88 (Aug 16, 2021)

F*ck, this Anavar pump is something else A?!
I'm not getting it in my back like most report but my arms from my biceps down to my wrists feel like there about to explode through my skin. Now I never thought I'd be complaining about a pump but in all honesty it was hard to train biceps today. It felt like there just wasn't enough room in my skin for the muscle to contract any more.
Anyone else experience this?


----------



## strong_man20 (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes quite normal. Out of curiosity could you advise what brand and concentration of Var your using?


----------



## Pabs88 (Aug 16, 2021)

I'v inboxed you as I don't think I'm aloud to discuss brands here...


----------



## strong_man20 (Jun 4, 2011)

Pabs88 said:


> I'v inboxed you as I don't think I'm aloud to discuss brands here...


Nice one mate. Unless the rules have changed very recently you can state UG brands just not who or where you brought it from.


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

Pabs88 said:


> I'v inboxed you as I don't think I'm aloud to discuss brands here...


Your aloud to mention the brand just not where you got it from.


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Soz for the bump ..Mate you can ..just not sources ..what brand is it mate ..I want some 


Pabs88 said:


> I'v inboxed you as I don't think I'm aloud to discuss brands here...


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Dave the gym rave said:


> Soz for the bump ..Mate you can ..just not sources ..what brand is it mate ..I want some


Heinz baked beans are my brand mate. Pumps are unreal


----------



## Pabs88 (Aug 16, 2021)

pharmaqo labs


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> Heinz baked beans are my brand mate. Pumps are unreal


High in protein


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> Heinz baked beans are my brand mate. Pumps are unreal


Beanz meanz heinz


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I started boxing and had to stop the var, couldn't hold my arms up after a few rounds on the pads the pump was crippling.


----------

